# I'm going to the Christmas meet are you?



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I will be going to the Christmas meet as organised by Dave KG:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=47896
and was wondering if anyone else from S.Wales will be going. 
If I'm not alone I was thinking it could be beneficial to go up in one car or in convoy etc,etc....

Cheers


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm giving it serious consideration, just need to run it by management first. You going for half a day or the whole day?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Whole day I guess at least the later half.
What you thinking Huw?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Would have been well up for it guys but i will be on my way to florida.......cant wait!...... get some footage tho.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Pug_101 said:


> Whole day I guess at least the later half.
> What you thinking Huw?


I was thinking of the later half of the day, I'll speak to management later on to see whats what. How long do you think it will take to get there?

@Scud, Florida vs Wolverhampton, in December, thats a difficult one.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Should take about 2Hrs Huw if the place isn't too far from a main road.

Scud you taking a spare suitcase mate


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I've got a pass, although she now thinks I've totally lost the plot as I want to go to Wolverhampton to learn about washing cars (her words).


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Huw said:


> I've got a pass, although she now thinks I've totally lost the plot as I want to go to Wolverhampton to learn about washing cars (her words).


Great stuff mate :thumb: 
I'm :speechles about the above 

Anyone else?


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> Should take about 2Hrs Huw if the place isn't too far from a main road.
> 
> Scud you taking a spare suitcase mate


Nothing major m8 i filled he misses case last year over by 8 kilos altho mine was a respectable 1 kilo over but gonna try to bring a few things back, why i dont know cos i got things here i dont use anyway...... was thinking of getting one of the PTG that PB sell but funds a bit tight due to building the garage


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

I'm sure you'll find something you like


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Huw said:


> I was thinking of the later half of the day, I'll speak to management later on to see whats what. How long do you think it will take to get there?
> 
> @Scud, Florida vs Wolverhampton, in December, thats a difficult one.


no contest for me!!!

Or no choice rather!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Glad to see you got my cheque :thumb: 
Looking forward to the Bacon rolls (just keep KG off them).


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Won't be going I'm affraid. Haven't got enough brownie points with the misses. Look forward to the news when you all comeback.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Thats a shame


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

im goin, any1 in the wrexham area want a lift?:thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

edition_25 said:


> im goin, any1 in the wrexham area want a lift?:thumb:


You don't fancy coming a little bit further south & picking me & Pug up, do you?:lol:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

So did you guys go to this after ?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Yes we sure did.
Good day with lots to see including Coxy's car collection. DaveKG work hard with the polishers etc and PJ of Dodo getting in on the act.
There's a write up somewhere.
Forgot to take any Photos, sorry.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Scud said:


> So did you guys go to this after ?


We ended up in a wet & windy Wolverhampton, better than two weeks in the states.:lol:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Huw did you ever post that photo up of Gaz :lol:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I need to get it of my phone. I'll try & post it up later.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

if you have problems send it to me


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

I cant view alot of pics the hotels server is ****, would have prefer'ed that than this 86 degree weather will have to check when i get home.

Guys how far is surrey from gatwick ? while being over here my mate was involed in an accident and now is in a comer, not sure if its a normal hospital or the army hospital where hes based.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Plus you 2 should be master's of the rotary now then yes ?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Scud said:


> I cant view alot of pics the hotels server is ****, would have prefer'ed that than this 86 degree weather will have to check when i get home.
> 
> Guys how far is surrey from gatwick ? while being over here my mate was involed in an accident and now is in a comer, not sure if its a normal hospital or the army hospital where hes based.


Gatwick is in Surrey Scud.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Pug_101 said:


> Gatwick is in Surrey Scud.


excellent cheers Pug.


----------

